

Leaving Pixels Behind - sandeshd
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1CNQLbqC0krocy_fZrM5fZ-YmQ2JgEADRh3qR6RbOOGk/edit?forcehl=1&hl=en#slide=id.p
A VECTOR WORKFLOW FOR DESIGNERS
======
ancarda
> Samsung's 2014 phones will feature 560 PPI displays - 880 PPI in 2015...

Is there any benefit to having an 880 PPI display? I wonder if Samsung's
marketing is driven solely by numbers or if they think charging your phone
every hour is now acceptable?

